# Hit List



## BassCatcher12 (Jun 24, 2005)

The season is close upon us. Lets all make our hit list!! here are a couple in my Roster!


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Nice bucks!


----------



## Gone Wishin (Mar 16, 2013)

Nice! Couple wide ones. First one looks young he'd be a trophy in a couple. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## mlayers (Aug 22, 2011)

a couple in your roster. Better pick one and wait as you are only allow one buck.


----------



## Gone Wishin (Mar 16, 2013)

Unless of course its his property...

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## catfishnut (Dec 23, 2010)

JMLaceUp said:


> Unless of course its his property...
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


What?........


----------



## Gone Wishin (Mar 16, 2013)

Was referencing the hit list and if no one else is hunting the property they will all be around to stay on said list. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## treytd32 (Jun 12, 2009)

there are a couple nice ones in there. It's always so hard to tell age in pictures when all you can see is bone lol


----------



## BassCatcher12 (Jun 24, 2005)

The first pic is about the oldest deer there, He's going near 5, about 225 on the hoof. and yes.. I do know you can only shoot one buck. I've been hunting for many years. A Hit List is you would shoot any deer (1) in that list that walks by. Oh and Most of these picks were taking at a site with Invite food plot Mineral "Fat Rax" Pour it on and last up to 3 months.


----------



## jray (Jan 20, 2006)

number 2 holy crap


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

jray said:


> number 2 holy crap


Agreed! 

Some very nice deer there. I can't wait to be back out in the woods and up in a tree.


----------



## FISHAHOLIC85 (Apr 22, 2011)

I think anyone would be very fortunate to have a list like yours basscatcher! You're a lucky man. I got a couple between properties I've got my eye out for. Great thing is, once the rut hits, you never know who's going to come crashing through the brush! SO amped up for season! Good luck on your pursuit!


----------

